# Anime ^_^



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like anime. I like the action packed ones from vampires to spirits. Some of my favorites are of course the classics Dragon Ball Z, Devil Man, Full Metal Alchemist, Princess Mononokae, Bleach etc etc I also really like the vampire genre like Hellsing and vampire Hunter D. So if it has demons or people tha transform or shoot shit our their person im into it haha. ANyone also like anime and or have some favorites to throw out there?


----------



## finn (Mar 3, 2010)

Grave of the Fireflies. This isn't like typical anime, so don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## MrD (Mar 3, 2010)

death note.
That show is too suspenseful!


----------



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

cool cool oh yeah! some interesting hentai is bible black haha


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 3, 2010)

laaame but i really dug the whole shin chan thing...thats tyically my life.


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 4, 2010)

FLCL anyone?


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like Samurai Champloo, Ninja Scroll and Basilisk. Feudal Japan is what it's all about!


----------

